
A Look at Chapel, D, and Julia Using Kernel Matrix Calculations - aldacron
https://dlang.org/blog/2020/06/03/a-look-at-chapel-d-and-julia-using-kernel-matrix-calculations/
======
eigenspace
This was a nice writeup!

I know there was an explicit mention that non-standard library packages were
omitted due to fiddlyness in installation, but with Julia using the manifest
system, providing reproducible setups should be easy, and for things like
this, Chris Elrod's LoopVectorization.jl [1] should offer substantial speedups
with some simple macro annotations.

[1]
[https://github.com/chriselrod/LoopVectorization.jl](https://github.com/chriselrod/LoopVectorization.jl)

~~~
cbkeller
Chris deserves some sort of prize for that package. Delivered some factor of 2
or greater speedups for significant portions of my code with just an `@avx`

